# STOCKTON CA. SONICS CHILL NIGHTS 2012



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

WELL THE NEW SEASON IS HERE LETS DO IT BIG AGAIN DJ WILL BE SPINNING THE JAMS FIRST ONE STARTS ON MAY 4TH HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

ralph9577;15368181
said:


> WELL THE NEW SEASON IS HERE LETS DO IT BIG AGAIN DJ WILL BE SPINNING THE JAMS FIRST ONE STARTS ON MAY 4TH HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE
> 
> :thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ralph9577 said:


> WELL THE NEW SEASON IS HERE LETS DO IT BIG AGAIN DJ WILL BE SPINNING THE JAMS FIRST ONE STARTS ON MAY 4TH HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE


 YOU CAN COUNT LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER THERE FOR THE FIRST NITE OF THE NEW SEASON uffin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

ralph9577 said:


> WELL THE NEW SEASON IS HERE LETS DO IT BIG AGAIN DJ WILL BE SPINNING THE JAMS FIRST ONE STARTS ON MAY 4TH HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE
> uffin:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

UntouchableS C.C. is ready :h5:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TWEEKED THE FLYER A BIT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Ren said:


> Ttt


Hey ren maybe reno can make it out


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Get down Impalas!!!


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Get down Impalas!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt 4 sonics


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

To The Top


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

64Rag said:


> To The Top


whats happening raj is premacy rollin thru


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

GETTING READY TO SHOP FOR THE RAFFLE WHO HOO


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jones2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

I would gas hop, but no need to stomp her. 3 licks I'm on the bumper


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

jones2012 said:


> I would gas hop, but no need to stomp her. 3 licks I'm on the bumper


:h5:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

OUT ON BAIL 63' said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Just Rollin might be at a few!:thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Charger_on_22's said:


> Just Rollin might be at a few!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice Flyer :thumbsup:, some of our rides will be there.

A couple pics from when I went



ralph9577 said:


> WELL THE NEW SEASON IS HERE LETS DO IT BIG AGAIN DJ WILL BE SPINNING THE JAMS FIRST ONE STARTS ON MAY 4TH HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

[email protected]up.net said:


> Nice Flyer :thumbsup:, some of our rides will be there.
> 
> A couple pics from when I went



:thumbsup: cant wait its getting closer


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WICKEDE RIDAZ WILL BE THERE NEXT FRIDAY


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*THIS FRIDAY PEOPLE!! START SHINING UP THEM RIDES!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> WICKEDE RIDAZ WILL BE THERE NEXT FRIDAY


:thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

PICS FROM LAST YEARS


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

3dayz.....TTT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

fatboy209 said:


> 3dayz.....TTT


shauuu


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WILL BE THERE......


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

STKN209 said:


> WILL BE THERE......


coo bro see u guys friday shauu


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

2 more days


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ....NORTH BOUND TO STOCKTONE FRIDAY....


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

1 MO DAY!!!!


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*1 MORE DAY TILL SONICS :thumbsup:*


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

On my way to do some raffle shopping get them dollars ready LOL


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ok got everything ready to go cant wait


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

*~ ITS ON ONCE AGAIN AND LOOKS LIKE FIRME WEATHER ~* :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

\
*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!!! *


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I GOT THEM IN SAC. 
HIT ME UP..:nicoderm:
I'LL BE IN STOCKTON TONIGHT. $9


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

Good turn out!!!!!!!!!Nice to see all my RAZA be TOGETHER & UNITED and have POSITIVE GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!!!! FELIZ CINCO DE MAYO!!!!!!


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Had a good time!:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

it was packed stockton got cracking


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

was off the hook packed can someone post pics


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

Had a koo ass time, even for got to take pics an eat lol. didnt get out of there till 12


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

hYXPf6iZhXE?hd=1
WAS COOL AS HELL LIKE ALWAYS!:thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

exotic rider said:


> hYXPf6iZhXE?hd=1
> WAS COOL AS HELL LIKE ALWAYS!:thumbsup:


nice!


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

fatboy209 said:


> Had a koo ass time, even for got to take pics an eat lol. didnt get out of there till 12


THATS THE SAME SHIT THAT ALWAYS HAPPENS TO ME EXCEPT THE FORGET TO EAT PART I ALWAYS SWEAR IM GONNA TAKE PICS AND ALWAYS FORGET


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

AND JUST FOR EVERYONE WHO WAS WONDERING WTF WAS UP WITH ALL THOSE FAST AND THE FURIOUS CARS ROLLIN THRU ABOUT 8:30 LOOKING LOST... WELL THEY TOOK IT UPON THEMSELVES TO TRY AND MAKE LOWES PARKING LOT THEIR HANGOUT ON FRI NIGHTS AS WE FOUND OUT TWO WEEKS AGO WHEN WE HAD OUR CLUB MEETING THERE PREVIOUS YEARS THEY DID IT ON WEDNESSDAYS BUT DONT HAVE THE APPROVAL OF LOWES AND SONICS AND SEEM TO HAVE GOTTEN THEMSELVES BANNED FROM BEING THERE DUE TO ALL THE DRIVING CRAZY WHICH IS WHY THEY TRY TO DO FRIDAYS CAUSE COPS SHUT THEM DOWN ON WEDNESSDAYS BUT WHEN THEY CAME IN THIS FRI THEY SEEN 200 PLUS LOWRIDERS AND QUICKLY FELT OUT OF PLACE LOL AND WERE DRIVING AROUND LOOKING FOR SOMEWHERE TO GATHER. IN DOING SO THEY WERE ALREADY STARTING TO DRIVE LIKE IDIOTS. WHICH BOTHERED ME I DIDNT WANT THEM TO SCREW UP OUR EVENT. SO WHEN THE FIRST COP CAME ME AND THE SONICS DISTRIC MANAGER SPOKE TO HIM AND HE HAD BEEN TOLD ALREADY THAT OUR EVENT WAS A PERMISSIONED EVENT AND WERE ONLY THERE TO GET THE FAST AND THE FURIOUS GUYS OUT AND NOT THERE FOR THE LOWRIDERS TOLD US TO ENJOY OUR EVENT AND THAT HE HAD 5 OTHER CARS COMING TO CLEAR THEM OUT. WHICH IS A GOOD CHANGE FOR US TO BE SEEN AS THE GOOD GUYS. SO FOR NEXT TIME IF IT HAPPENS AGAIN AND THEY COME JUST KNOW THE COPS ARENT THERE FOR US SO NO NEED TO WORRY OUR EVENT IS COVERED AND WONT BE HARRASSING US


----------



## PANGIE CARLO (Feb 23, 2010)

ralph9577 said:


> AND JUST FOR EVERYONE WHO WAS WONDERING WTF WAS UP WITH ALL THOSE FAST AND THE FURIOUS CARS ROLLIN THRU ABOUT 8:30 LOOKING LOST... WELL THEY TOOK IT UPON THEMSELVES TO TRY AND MAKE LOWES PARKING LOT THEIR HANGOUT ON FRI NIGHTS AS WE FOUND OUT TWO WEEKS AGO WHEN WE HAD OUR CLUB MEETING THERE PREVIOUS YEARS THEY DID IT ON WEDNESSDAYS BUT DONT HAVE THE APPROVAL OF LOWES AND SONICS AND SEEM TO HAVE GOTTEN THEMSELVES BANNED FROM BEING THERE DUE TO ALL THE DRIVING CRAZY WHICH IS WHY THEY TRY TO DO FRIDAYS CAUSE COPS SHUT THEM DOWN ON WEDNESSDAYS BUT WHEN THEY CAME IN THIS FRI THEY SEEN 200 PLUS LOWRIDERS AND QUICKLY FELT OUT OF PLACE LOL AND WERE DRIVING AROUND LOOKING FOR SOMEWHERE TO GATHER. IN DOING SO THEY WERE ALREADY STARTING TO DRIVE LIKE IDIOTS. WHICH BOTHERED ME I DIDNT WANT THEM TO SCREW UP OUR EVENT. SO WHEN THE FIRST COP CAME ME AND THE SONICS DISTRIC MANAGER SPOKE TO HIM AND HE HAD BEEN TOLD ALREADY THAT OUR EVENT WAS A PERMISSIONED EVENT AND WERE ONLY THERE TO GET THE FAST AND THE FURIOUS GUYS OUT AND NOT THERE FOR THE LOWRIDERS TOLD US TO ENJOY OUR EVENT AND THAT HE HAD 5 OTHER CARS COMING TO CLEAR THEM OUT. WHICH IS A GOOD CHANGE FOR US TO BE SEEN AS THE GOOD GUYS. SO FOR NEXT TIME IF IT HAPPENS AGAIN AND THEY COME JUST KNOW THE COPS ARENT THERE FOR US SO NO NEED TO WORRY OUR EVENT IS COVERED AND WONT BE HARRASSING US


:thumbsup: _FashO!!_ *Can't wait till the next one homie..** ~~> ISLANDERS CC <~~*


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

ralph9577 said:


> AND JUST FOR EVERYONE WHO WAS WONDERING WTF WAS UP WITH ALL THOSE FAST AND THE FURIOUS CARS ROLLIN THRU ABOUT 8:30 LOOKING LOST... WELL THEY TOOK IT UPON THEMSELVES TO TRY AND MAKE LOWES PARKING LOT THEIR HANGOUT ON FRI NIGHTS AS WE FOUND OUT TWO WEEKS AGO WHEN WE HAD OUR CLUB MEETING THERE PREVIOUS YEARS THEY DID IT ON WEDNESSDAYS BUT DONT HAVE THE APPROVAL OF LOWES AND SONICS AND SEEM TO HAVE GOTTEN THEMSELVES BANNED FROM BEING THERE DUE TO ALL THE DRIVING CRAZY WHICH IS WHY THEY TRY TO DO FRIDAYS CAUSE COPS SHUT THEM DOWN ON WEDNESSDAYS BUT WHEN THEY CAME IN THIS FRI THEY SEEN 200 PLUS LOWRIDERS AND QUICKLY FELT OUT OF PLACE LOL AND WERE DRIVING AROUND LOOKING FOR SOMEWHERE TO GATHER. IN DOING SO THEY WERE ALREADY STARTING TO DRIVE LIKE IDIOTS. WHICH BOTHERED ME I DIDNT WANT THEM TO SCREW UP OUR EVENT. SO WHEN THE FIRST COP CAME ME AND THE SONICS DISTRIC MANAGER SPOKE TO HIM AND HE HAD BEEN TOLD ALREADY THAT OUR EVENT WAS A PERMISSIONED EVENT AND WERE ONLY THERE TO GET THE FAST AND THE FURIOUS GUYS OUT AND NOT THERE FOR THE LOWRIDERS TOLD US TO ENJOY OUR EVENT AND THAT HE HAD 5 OTHER CARS COMING TO CLEAR THEM OUT. WHICH IS A GOOD CHANGE FOR US TO BE SEEN AS THE GOOD GUYS. SO FOR NEXT TIME IF IT HAPPENS AGAIN AND THEY COME JUST KNOW THE COPS ARENT THERE FOR US SO NO NEED TO WORRY OUR EVENT IS COVERED AND WONT BE HARRASSING US


:thumbsup:


----------



## PANGIE CARLO (Feb 23, 2010)

HERE'S A FEW PICS... SORRY ABOUT THE DATE!! IT'S 2012 PICS:banghead:


----------



## PANGIE CARLO (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## PANGIE CARLO (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## PANGIE CARLO (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## PANGIE CARLO (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## rcwood66 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yo Thanks for the Pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## RAY-DAWG (Apr 20, 2010)

PANGIE CARLO said:


>


NICE PICS FAMILY....:thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

its coming up fast again


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*DONT FORGET TOMORROW NIGHT IS SONICS NIGHT #2 FOR THE YEAR!! IF YOU MISSED THE 1ST ONE YOU DONT WANT TO MISS THIS ONE!!!*


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

209impala said:


> *DONT FORGET TOMORROW NIGHT IS SONICS NIGHT #2 FOR THE YEAR!! IF YOU MISSED THE 1ST ONE YOU DONT WANT TO MISS THIS ONE!!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ WILL BE THERE.....AND ALSO....IF U WANNA PRE REG FOR OUR CARSHOW SUNDAY....HERES YUR CHANCE....I WILL BRING PRE REG FORMS....AND TICKETS IF ANYONE WANTS TO BUY ANY....:thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

raffle item are ready to go bring them dollars ha ha dj los will be playing the jams all night lets get ready to party


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

QVO


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Todays the day lets do this!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

ON MY WAY IN 20 MINUTES


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone take pictures?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Anyone take pictures?


 i forgot to take pics too busy running around but damn it was a good time again


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ok riders next sonics is coming up fast start getting them rides shined up


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

One more week


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ralph9577 said:


> ok riders next sonics is coming up fast start getting them rides shined up


:thumbsup:Gonna try n make it out there with the three this time.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sounds good lets make it happen


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Ok PEEPS NEXT SONICS THIS FRIDAY JULY 6TH!!! HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

It's goin down tonight


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

I heard there is a new dj tonight ?


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

It was a great show and shine thumbs-up to impalas car club for hosting the event also have to say good music by my nephew dj I-siq


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

DAMMMITT .... ITS GETTING BIGGER EVERY YEAR RALPH .... WE ALL HAD A FIRME TIME AND GOT HOME SAFE CARNAL :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

good job homie


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

FIRME PICS 209TIME 
:thumbsup:


209TIME!!!;15703
068 said:


>


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

MR.1961 said:


> FIRME PICS 209TIME
> :thumbsup:



thanks homie


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Come out and support. Big Fish will be there filming and we are going to ride to William Land Park after the show.


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

209TIME!!! said:


> "GET DOWN LIL MAN!!!!!!!WENT OUT THERE AND HANDLE YOURS"!!!!!!! BIG PROPS TO ~lil DJ FLAMBOYANT"....GOOD JOB MIJO~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

52hrdtp said:


> 209TIME!!! said:
> 
> 
> > "GET DOWN LIL MAN!!!!!!!WENT OUT THERE AND HANDLE YOURS"!!!!!!! BIG PROPS TO ~lil DJ FLAMBOYANT"....GOOD JOB MIJO~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Dj did a great job nice night and a full lot man what a good combination


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

whens the next 1?


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

94capriceusaf said:


> whens the next 1?


1st Friday of the month.Next one will be 8-3-12 or this comming Friday or 2 days from today .


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

shauuu its going down tomorrow night get the rides cleaned up and raffle money ready ha ha


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt, any pics anyone?


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

Up for sale "1962 IMPALA SS" TRUE Super Sport!.clean title..pink in hand....This is a frame off fully restored ride..NO B.S.,,,,NEW PPG all black paint...cut and rubbed,,,,NEW interior less then 2 months old....ALL STAINLESS Been redipped INSIDE & OUT INCLUDING BUMPERS .body work and shaved side moldings.NEW exhaust from headers to the back....NEW body bushings ..Converted to front disk brake with NEW brake booster...NEW painless wire harnes threw the whole car..all windows are clean & no cracks.. NEW Flaming River tilt chrome steering column & a Lokar floor shifter.....rebuilt 350 motor & 350 Turbo Tranny runs perfect. New set of 13x7 all chrome 100 spoke with new tires,,,.stereo consists of ZAPCO BOARD,,, 4-6X9 4 ways...& 2 L3 Kicker comps that sounds super clean..This car is FLAWLESS!!!! So NO tire kickers,,NO low ballers, NO dreamers,,and NO Joy Rides.......COME WITH CASH OR DONT EVEN COME!!!!!!!! please dont waste my time!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $21K obo.out of state and out of country buyers are welcomed.. "THE ONLY TRADE CONSIDER IS A 1947 OR 1948 CHEVY FLEETLINE...JUST AS CLEAN"......209-642-5868


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

pics


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

got a couple more @ www.facebook.com/theINCforum


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I GOT THEM IN SAC!:biggrin:
FRESH BOX READY TO GO...:thumbsup:
HIT ME UP!:nicoderm:

I'LL BE IN STOCKTON ON FRIDAY.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

its going on this friday


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------

